# Algae ID



## ilgt (Feb 7, 2006)

Started my tank 4 weeks ago. I found some algae on my gravel. Is that BGA? 

Thanks


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

It looks like BBA (Black Brush Algae) as well as some BGA.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

I would have to agree. I normally get BGA when I let NO3 levels get too low. BBA comes when CO2 levels get too low.


----------



## ilgt (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks for reply.

My NO3 level is 20ppm. This is not too low right? Could the BGA be due to too much light? I have 30w CFL 6400K over 10g tank, 11hr daily.
CO2 levels are definitely too low because I use excel (1ml/day) and no CO2 injection.

Seems I have to get a DIY co2 system.


----------



## BigChuckP (Oct 8, 2005)

ilgt said:


> Thanks for reply.
> 
> My NO3 level is 20ppm. This is not too low right? Could the BGA be due to too much light? I have 30w CFL 6400K over 10g tank, 11hr daily.
> CO2 levels are definitely too low because I use excel (1ml/day) and no CO2 injection.
> ...


I'd say it is definitely from a lack of co2. Get a diy going or lower your lights to at lease 2wpg and continue using excel.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

If you dose Excel about 2-3x over reccomende dosage it will knock out a lot of types of algae(will kill some plants though). BGA seems to only show up in my tank where there is not a lot of waterflow, like between the substrate and glass. In my tank, at least, BGA is eaten/picked at by black mollies.


----------

